# How to disable safety "start" feature



## bherr (Jul 31, 2009)

The Hi/Neutral/Low gear lever on my MF 1205 compact broke, and it is stuck "in gear" so it won't start (safety feature).

I need to drive it onto a trailer... how can I temporarily disable this safety feature so I can transport to get fixed?

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

If you have a helper, and only if, have someone sit on the tractor, foot on brakes and clutch, key in the 'run' position, then put a screwdriver or booster cables across the two heavy terminals on the starter and jump it directly there.

This will make the starter crank even without the key.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, I think it best that information such as this be conveyed via PM. Tractor Forum does not condone or encourage the disabling of safety features as irritating as they may be at times. I hope you all undestand the liability issues involved here. Thanks for your understanding and patience. :tractorsm


----------



## MS29er (May 19, 2010)

Can anyone post the info?


----------



## bherr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Fixed it*

Thanks for all the safety advise. Got it fixed, all is well.


----------

